# ANYBODY ELSE FINDING ALOT OF OTHER HUNTER'S CRIPPLES



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

WONDERING IF I'M THE ONLY ONE FINDING CRIPPLES SHOT BY OTHER HUNTERS ?

SEEMS EVERY TIME I GO OUT I FIND ONE OR TWO CRIPPLES SHOT NOT BY ME AND ABOUT HALF ARE HENS 

I GUESS SOME HUNTERS THINK YOU CAN DO WITHOUT A DOG, MAYBE THEY CAN. I GUES ITS JUST TO BAD ABOUT THE BIRDS THEY CRIPPLE AND DONT FIND.

ALMOST ALL MY BIRDS I HAVE SHOT, HIT THE GROUND RUNNING AND WITH OUT A GOOD DOG I WOULD HAVE LOST MOST OF THEM.

HAVING A GOOD YEAR HUNTING BIRDS AND THUMBS UP TO ALL. 
HAPPY BIRD DAY

R


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Picked up three so far. Sam pointed one that was minus a wing tip and had one #2 shot wrapped in a feather that was cysted in the breast and healed perfectly. Just couldn't fly, but was yellow with fat. Other two had gangerine and were about done. No hens though.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Dog always seems to find a few every year, but no hens that I can remember.

If you have a dog, you can't imagine hunting pheasants without one. They put up so many more birds and find so many that you would never find. I can't believe how fast a "dead" pheasant runs when it hits the ground! The dogs are so much fun to watch as they track them down and you get to see the path they took to escape. Without a dog they would be long gone even if they only dropped 20 yards away from you and you were right there.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Nothing worse than while you are setting out your dekes in the early AM and your dog brings you a wounded duck that he rumaged up in the cattails, 1/2 hour before shooting time. I had a dog once that would do that at least twice a year


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I found a #6 copper bb in one that I shot this weekend I was shooting #4's and I also lost one. I dropped him in some short crp and it fell right in front of my brothers 8mo blf and she didn't come up with it. I sure missed my springer this weekend (due to 15 stitches from barb wire last sunday), I dropped another one and looked for about 15 min. before finding it.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The most important thing is to make an honest attempt to find the bird. If you give it your best shot and come up with a blank then there is not much you can do about losing a bird. A wing shot rooster can cover four hundred yards in about a minute flat and if you don't believe it just try to run one down! If you have a good dog and you have a runner you may get to witness one of the truly great events in hunting where the dog disappears over a hill for five or ten minutes and comes back with a rooster. But without a good dog you don't have a prayer. Even with a good dog it is very important that you do not go in the area where the bird went down and stir the area up with your scent and probably get the bird running. Yes, there are birds that hit the ground running but I firmly believe that a lot of birds just hunker down because they are in a state of shock because they just got shot out of the sky. Give your dog a chance and let him get the bird running. Also it is very important to take the dog downwind if at all possible and let him work up into the wind. This makes even more sense when there are a lot of birds and scent in the area and then your dog gets the bird running. Yes, we have found some birds that have been crippled by others and we have crippled some ourselves and not been able to find them. Our rule is to never go pick up a bird. Always let the dog get the bird as his reward for hunting and then if it is a runner he has a better shot at finding the bird and besides that the more birds the dog finds the better hunter he will be! DJ my dog is approaching a thousand roosters for his thirteen year career and I never know when a retrieve may be his last but it sure has been a fun ride both as a family member and as a hunting partner. Just had a great weekend of hunting and there should be a few more in the weeks to come.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

A couple years ago, I shot a pheasant that landed in open feild and took off running. Chase, our then english setter went off like a bat out of hell. 5 minutes later we had a nice rooster.

We have also had a couple roosters get about a foot out of the grass only to be taken down by a leaping Chase. That is quite a sight.

May he RIP.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My buddy just asked me on messenger..."I cut into a pheasant breast this weekend and it looked like guacamole came spilling out...what is that about?!?"

I explained the gangrene situation to him, and that's probably what the built-in condiment was. Gross me out with a rubber fork.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

This time of year I check each bird closely form signs of turning green, and I sniff them like my dog when cleaning them. I've been lucky so far, but in past years I've cleaned quite a few birds with green in them.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh that's just naaaaasty... uke:


----------

